# parallel grounds



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

I think you're right. 250.122(F).


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

The EGC will be based on the size of the overcurrent device protecting the paralleled sets of conductors. Each set will have a full-size EGC in it based on 250.122.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

full sized ground in each pipe. and you can't parallel sizes smaller than 1/0 anyway.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

D-Bo said:


> full sized ground in each pipe.


I agree



> and you can't parallel sizes smaller than 1/0 anyway.


You can with EGCs, you do it all the time.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

BBQ said:


> You can with EGCs, you do it all the time.


explain, i dont think i know what you mean


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

D-Bo said:


> explain, i dont think i know what you mean


First notice the code section leaves out EGCs



> (H) Conductors in Parallel.
> (1) General. Aluminum, copper-clad aluminum, or copper
> conductors, *for each phase, polarity, neutral, or grounded circuit*
> shall be permitted to be connected in parallel (electrically
> ...


Next consider any j-box with more than 1 circuit supplying it, you tie all EGCs together that places the two or more EGCs heading back to the panel in parallel.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

BBQ said:


> First notice the code section leaves out EGCs
> 
> 
> 
> Next consider any j-box with more than 1 circuit supplying it, you tie all EGCs together that places the two or more EGCs heading back to the panel in parallel.


yep good call. i just woke up so bear with me:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

D-Bo said:


> bear with me:thumbsup:


No worries ........ :thumbsup:


----------

